# Giovanni Sgambati



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Check out this composer's Symphony #1





I'd never heard of this composer before. What nice find!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giovanni_Sgambati


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

QuietGuy said:


> Check out this composer's Symphony #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Sgambati's 1st Symphony also, and was surprised how good it was. He was also a well known conductor. A curiosity from the CD booklet: Sgambati conducted the Italian premiere of Beethoven's Eroica...in 1867! 60+ years after it was written. Hard to believe.


----------



## iljajj (Jul 5, 2015)

KenOC said:


> I have Sgambati's 1st Symphony also, and was surprised how good it was. He was also a well known conductor. A curiosity from the CD booklet: Sgambati conducted the Italian premiere of Beethoven's Eroica...in 1867! 60+ years after it was written. Hard to believe.


May that have something to do with the fact that Italy didn't exist before 1859 (or 1866, or 1918, depending which part you're referring to)?

Returning to Sgambati's First: a fine work. The _Second Symphony_ has been recorded too and was included in the March 2015 issue of the Italian magazine _Amadeus_. It is being discussed here: http://www.unsungcomposers.com/forum/index.php?topic=5531.0


----------



## downhillputz (Aug 1, 2015)

Until reading this post, I'd never heard of Sgambati. With genuine sincerity, thank you! Sgambati's First Symphony is shockingly good - it is amazing to me how a composition of this obvious quality has escaped attention. I would put Kalivoda's 5th & 6th symphonies in a similar classification. It's unfathomable to me!


----------

